# Tren A and Deca



## redman12 (Jul 4, 2006)

I heard that tren A. should not be used with deca during a cycle, can anyone explain this?

(i suspect it has someting to do with the progesterone but iam not sure)

thanks


----------



## GFR (Jul 4, 2006)

Think it is the limp dick thing and possible progesterone gyno.


----------



## redman12 (Jul 5, 2006)

makes sense,with all that progesterone,

 thanks Foreman


----------



## ag-guys (Jul 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Think it is the limp dick thing and possible progesterone gyno.


good  advice 

AG-Guys
www.AG-Guys.com


----------



## luke69duke69 (Jul 5, 2006)

What about starting a cycle with Deca, dropping it midway and finishing with Tren?


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 5, 2006)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> What about starting a cycle with Deca, dropping it midway and finishing with Tren?


I've seen a number of journals where people do this with success. I'd use hcg, B6, and cabergoline (aka dostinex) on cycle.


----------



## 19-chief (Jul 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Think it is the limp dick thing and possible progesterone gyno.


 exactly why i think in an effort to avoid these issues i wouldn't consider going from deca to tren ace. instead i'd try going from npp to tren ace. just by addressing the ester i believe you could avoid the possible sides associated with running the two compounds simultaneously. 
jm2c,
19


----------



## luke69duke69 (Jul 5, 2006)

Well I did recently run into a little bit of that but it's subsided.  I started with Nandrolone Deconate, and after running that ran Tren acetate along with the enanthate for the first  2 weeks after my last deca shot and then just ran the tren enanthate until this past Saturday to build it and am now running just the acetate for the next two weeks and finishing up.  In hindsight I think I should have just let the tren build gradually while the Deca trickled out because I did get some puffy nips that nolva didn't seem to do as much on as normal.  It has all but subsided now that the deca should be probably 90% out of me at this point and should just be tren and test.  I just wish I would have saved my entire 10ml of tren a to run completely at the end and kept the enanathate to taper on as the deca tapered off.  Hindsight is always 20/20 and I definitely have a better battle plan next time around.  Each body's different.


----------



## 19-chief (Jul 5, 2006)

nice... i've just begun my 1,4add/test e/tren e cycle. i am excited to see where in the crescendo i can see/feel the effects of the tren e. like i said elsewhere, i felt ace at 50mg eod while running just 250mg of test e per week. let's see some pics luke.


----------



## redman12 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ive heard good things about using eq instead of deca when tren a. is involved, i mean it makes sense since eq dosent have the progesterone that deca has.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Jul 7, 2006)

I need to take some here soon.  I think that's gonna be my goal this weekend.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 7, 2006)

I just saw two advance cycles on Steroids.com that list taking Test, deca and tren together.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 7, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I just saw two advance cycles on Steroids.com that list taking Test, deca and tren together.


I've done it twice. Recovery seemed to take a bit longer. Otherwise, all went well. Just stick with short esters if you are going to it.


----------



## GFR (Jul 18, 2006)

redman12 said:
			
		

> I heard that tren A. should not be used with deca during a cycle, can anyone explain this?
> 
> (i suspect it has someting to do with the progesterone but iam not sure)
> 
> thanks


Clear your mail box


----------



## kicka19 (Jul 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Clear your mail box


clear yours hoe


----------



## 13fingers (Jul 25, 2006)

The best cycle I've done is Test,Tren,EQ. I would be leary of putting Deca and Tren together. Both have high risk elements in them. Just my opinion.


----------



## Trouble (Jul 25, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> I've seen a number of journals where people do this with success. I'd use hcg, B6, and cabergoline (aka dostinex) on cycle.



Forskolin 95% (in olive oil) might be a better option for the cabergoline.  In fact, it might save your Leydig cells some wear and tear as well, obviating the need for hCG (not positive on this, just a gut feeling based on some reading).  B6 doesn't seem to do much, with a very few exceptions.  I would use P5P in its place, along with zinc and B12, for a very different reason.


----------



## 19-chief (Jul 25, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Forskolin 95% (in olive oil) might be a better option for the cabergoline.  In fact, it might save your Leydig cells some wear and tear as well, obviating the need for hCG (not positive on this, just a gut feeling based on some reading).  B6 doesn't seem to do much, with a very few exceptions.  *I would use P5P in its place, along with zinc and B12, for a very different reason.*


http://www.springboard4health.com/store/more_arg_pyridoxine_p5p.html ...is this the P5P you speak of? what would this stack look like and when in relation to aas use would one utilize it? i hope you'll tell why this is your choice for the situation.


----------

